# TiVo Roamio remote will not control new Sony Bravia KDL-55W800C



## tateconcepts (Dec 3, 2013)

Hello all,

I'm off to a very bad 2016 this year with our family TiVo Roamio. It appears that when going through the programming of the RF remote in TiVo > Setttings that we can only seem to really complete step 1 with power control only (no volume control at all). What seems most frustrating is that this may not be isolated to this TV at all and I'm curious as to if others with this TV or similar have or had any issues at all. We have a Sony 32" from last year that works great with the Mini. The TiVo is connected via HDMI to the HDMI port 1 with MHL and I've also used HDMI 2 which is a standard port (port 4 is marked ARC for audio features or something). This also seems to not control our new $400 Sony Soundbar HT-CT380 at Step 3 I think. I have it connected now on HDMI port 3 instead of 4. We can't even get the TV to change inputs with the TiVo remote! 

I know the soundbar has three HDMI ports too although I'm using the optical audio and read something about ARC (audio return control via TV port 4) which seems to have something to do with the optical and control or something via HDMI I suppose. This thing is a PITA and my little ones and wife love the TV but we now are hating our TiVo - can anyone comment with suggestions or may help with any experience in this?

Thanks,
Brian 

P.S. I will update the post with any comments/suggestions and respond with any changes to resolve this. I also didn't mention two things, the TV seems to awake from being left on overnight with the TiVo on (doesn't matter the HDMI input) and has a pink picture when it awakes the next day. I have no idea as to why. Furthermore, the whole reason I bought a new TV is that our older Vizio had quit responding to volume up or down most of the time and input eventually went away within two weeks or so, fairly quick. I was so annoyed that I decided we might need a new TV since the remote seemed to control the TiVo just fine and is obviously controlling the TV via HDMI if its an RF remote and not IR. I did buy and new Slide remote today and will update on Wednesday if anything changes. Waiting to hear from Sony support on why I cannot control the sound system with the remote either (we didn't even have one before). So I can power on and off our TV (the soundbar will follow if using HDMI/ARC port 4 I think and turn off) but cannot get it to change channels, adjust the volume on anything. It seems weird that those buttons would give out and the manufactures remotes even on the Vizio worked OK but we want only our TiVo to be the love of our life and maybe control the Sony Blu-Ray too if possible.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Your thread title seems to imply that the TiVo remote doesn't control your TV. I have IR and RF remotes controlling a 32EX700 and 40W600B. That is power and input. I control volume and mute on my AVR and have the TV speakers disabled. I did test ARC for someone and it worked fine. Now I have ARC and CEC (and all HDMI control functions) disabled. I like having a lot of remotes. They're like my children.


----------



## tateconcepts (Dec 3, 2013)

JoeKustra said:


> Your thread title seems to imply that the TiVo remote doesn't control your TV. I have IR and RF remotes controlling a 32EX700 and 40W600B. That is power and input. I control volume and mute on my AVR and have the TV speakers disabled. I did test ARC for someone and it worked fine. Now I have ARC and CEC (and all HDMI control functions) disabled. I like having a lot of remotes. They're like my children.


That is correct - the TiVo remote will NOT control the TV at all other than it's Power button functions. That's the whole deal, I've tried all the codes and I did determine that I may want to change around the HDMI input sources - the Sony manual suggests the soundbar to go to HDMI 4 with ARC and their Blu-Ray player into the soundbar instead of the TV. The TV manual seems to imply that the TiVo or other DVR can be connected that way for copyright protected content or something but I would think that the TiVo can go straight to the TV as that's all I'm concerned about is getting the TiVo Roamio remote to control the TV first and foremost. If that works, then at least the soundbar will be automated via the HDMI 4/ARC port and be controlled via TV functions as it does with the manufactures remote (I moved it off HDMI 4 instead to see if it was doing something to interfere with the HDMI CEC that should be sending control input to the TV from the TiVo).

Again, the TiVo Roamio remote will not control the TV and programming all codes will not allow the remote to control input, volume or anything but the power button.

Thanks,
Brian


----------



## Chuck_IV (Jan 1, 2002)

If you can't get it to work, if you want to keep the Tivo style remote, a suggestion would be to get a slide pro remote. The slide pro has learning capabilities and can learn the volume and input commands from the TV's temote.


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

Sony codes have not changed. Do a full reset on the remote and try again. It will eventually work.


----------



## Nickipedia (Jul 18, 2015)

Had a similar Sony problem. Though mine would switch input but not power. Initially the remote was programmed out of the order on the screen (3->1). A reset of the remote and reprogramming solved this.


----------



## tateconcepts (Dec 3, 2013)

Chuck_IV said:


> If you can't get it to work, if you want to keep the Tivo style remote, a suggestion would be to get a slide pro remote. The slide pro has learning capabilities and can learn the volume and input commands from the TV's temote.


I actually did buy one of these from Amazon and just got it, looks like a nice remote!


----------



## tateconcepts (Dec 3, 2013)

mdavej said:


> Sony codes have not changed. Do a full reset on the remote and try again. It will eventually work.


As this was an entirely new TV (the 2015 model too), I found it too odd that the remote stopped working on the old TV and the new TV as well. I would notice that the first press of the input or volume buttons would result in the Roamio yellow LED to show its presence for a moment - therefore I would think that the TiVo was getting a proper RF signal from the remote.

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
SOMETHING I FORGOT TO THINK OF THAT WOULD HELP THOSE TROUBLESHOOTING ISSUES WITH REMOTES AND TV OR DEVICE CONNECTIVITY. Download and use the TiVo App from the Apple App Store or Google Play Store! The app has a built in remote that uses your networking, so if your TiVo can open the guide with the app remote - then you can rule out networking. If the app doesn't properly power off, control volume or mute - you can rule our network connectivity to the TiVo and focus on two things - HDMI CEC or control via HDMI on the TV (TiVo has no options for this) and the remote RF signals to your TV (if not using IR signals directly when pointed at TV). You can test an RF remote by changing it to IR - the proper codes should be sent by going through remote programming while pointed at the TV - you do need a working remote of course to re-program but to check existing issues, the TiVo App remote should already be able to control and if it does and IR after reset does not, its your remote that's gone bad.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

In my case, it appeared that the remote was working fine at first without thinking of the app. Yellow LED would appear on front of TiVo and other buttons were fine. Weird how just the INPUT along with volume and mute didn't work but power would (which means volume and mute should). I have spent hours over weeks dealing with this, bought a whole new TV too and it turned out it WAS THE DAMN REMOTE! My suggestion to those trying to resolve these issues - make sure you turn off RF control on your remote if possible to ensure that when codes are programmed, they can operate your TV, TiVo and A/V system directly and not over HDMI. If they work, make sure the app remote works - otherwise control over HDMI may be the issue. If they do not work, then it looks like your remote decided to take a dump since IR didn't even work and that's after going though all the codes.

As a final note, mine just started being difficult when controlling volume about three months ago. Then out of the blue, input was almost totally lost if it would work at all. Volume no longer would work at all, even sporadically. I was speculating that control over HDMI was the issue with the new TV (however this was easy to check on the Vizio TV model I had and was on). If only I had remembered to test with the app on the old TV before all of this, then I would have known my remote was bad to begin with and saved myself $1300, time and this post!


----------

